# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβία θανάτου

## εμμανουηλ

30 χρόνων είμαι και 3 μηνών
Επαγγελματικά λίγα πραγματα 1.5 χρόνος εργασία
Πτυχία μεταπτυχιακα ξένες γλώσσες 
Τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες από το. Πουθενά με έπιασε φοβία ότι κάποτε θα πεθάνω.. Θα πάψω να υπαρχω.. Από μέσα μου σκέφτομαι 60 χρόνια maximum.
Και αν πάμε κάπου μετά από εδώ (πιστεύω πως όχι) αλλά μακάρι να πιστεύω λάθος
Τι να κάνω.. Ακούω την γνώμη σας
Μέχρι και οι γονείς μου κατάλαβαν ότι αλλάξε η συμπεριφορά μου

----------


## Elenia781

Σε τρομαξε κατι , η ολη φαση με τον κορωναιο? Πως ξεκινησε η φοβια σου?

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα συμφορμιτη. Το θεμα που εβαλες ειναι ισως το πιο μεγαλο ερωτημα οπου εχει υπαρξη πωτες στην ανθρωποτητα απο την ημερα οπου αποκτησαμε τον λογο, την λογικη και τον πολυτησμο, μαλιστα το συγκεκριμενο ερωτημα ειναι αυτο οπου δημιουργησαι την φιλοσοφια συμφωνα με τον Πλατωνα.Ο θανατος και ο φοβος αυτου ηταν και η αναγκη οπου δημηουργηθηκαν οι πιο πολλες θρησκειες! ,,θελωντας να εξαπατησουν και να εκμεταλευτουν τος ανθρωπους κανωντας τους υποχηριο τους σκεφτηκαν να τους τρομαξουν με αυτο το θεμα, αφου πλεον δεν μπορουσαν με ολα τα αλλα διοτις ειχαν εξαντλησει καθε τι που υπηρχξε, αφου τα χρηματα τα εκλεβαν πλεον, κα αφου η εξουσιαστες δεν μπορουσαν να ειναι παντου ταυτοχρωνα και να επιτηρουν τους ανθρωπους οπου εξουσιαζουν ,αφου σαν εστριβαν το βλεμα τους αλλου οι ανθρωποι επαναστατουσαν! ετσι βρηκαν κατις υπερφυσηκο! ,βρηκαν εναν Θεο! -εξερουμε τον πραγματικο Θεο ,τον Χριστιανισμο οπου ειναι η μοναδικη θρησκεια οπου μιλαει για την αληθεια του Θεου και οχι για τα ψεματα που γραφουν ολοι οι αλλοι με σκοπο την εκμεταλευση - ετσι, εφτιαχναν Θεους στα μετρα των εξουσιαστων Θεους που να υπερετουν ουσιαστηκα ολους αυτους! 
Οπου Θεος λοιπον, σημαινει και νηκει κατα του Θανατου! αφου ηταν αυτος που θα αποφασιζαι που θα μας στειλει εαν πεθανουμε η εαν θα πεθανουμε! 
Απο την αλλη η φιλοσοφια, προσπαθουσε μεσα απο την λογικη να βρει εξηγηση για τον θανατο, δεν μπορουσε να βρει κατις ομορφο, η καταληξη της παντα ηταν σε κατις το απολυτος φυσικο αλλα ασχημο, ηταν κατις που η φυση ειχε προδιαγεγραμενο για ολους μας, οπως ολα τα ωντα γυρο μας, οπου θα γινουν σκονη και χωμα ετσι και ο ανθρωπος θα γινει το ιδιο, και μαλιστα με ασχημο και αργο βασανηστικο τροπο, αυτο ομως σε κανενα δεν αρεσει. Ετσι υπηρξε καπωτες ενα κυμα ,μια εποχη οπου θεωρουταν ιδανικο το να παιθανει καποιος στην μαχη νεος , ομορφος και δυνατος
!! , με ονειρο να γινει ηρωας, εκει ερχοταν η Πλατωνικη αποψη οτι ο θανατος νικιεται μονον μεσα απο την αθανασια του ονοματος απο τις μνημες των ζωντανων που μενουν πισω και γεννιοντε αλλα γνωριζουν τον ανθρωπο οπου εχει πεθανει ,κατις οπου ο Πλατονας συγκεκριμενα εκανε και μαλιστα στον μεγιστο βαθμο εαν το σκεφτουμε, διοτις εχουν περασει πανω απο 55 χρονια και ακομα τον θυμομαστε! αρα βαση της δικης του λογικης τον εχει νικησει τον θανατο.
Υππαρχει και η σωστη αποψη, μαλον η μονσδικη αυτη του χριστιανισμου οπου λεει οτι οταν ο ανθρωπος θα φυγει απο αυτον τον κοσμο οποτ στην ουσια δεν ειναι κατις αλλο παρα ενας υλικος κοσμος οπου ο ανθρωπος κατα καποιο τροπο ζει και τεσταρεται αφου υπαρχει και ο σατανας και οι πηρασμοι του,ετσι αναλογα με το ποσο υποταχτηκαμε σε αυτες και ποσο ειμασταν προς τον δρομο του Χριστου αναλογα λοιπον θα κριθουμε λιγο μετα τον θανατο μας, και σαν ερθει η μερα της κρισης ο καθε ενας μας αναλογα θα πορευτει, αλλος προς παραδεισου και αλλος προς κολασεως την πορτα θα δυαβει! οπου αυτο δεν θα κραταει για 60 χρονια αλλα για παντα!!

----------


## εμμανουηλ

Το είχα τελείως απωθησει από το μυαλό μου

----------


## Maria36

Επειδή έχω κ εγώ την ίδια φοβία,η ψυχολόγος μου πρότεινε να διαβάσω το «Στον κήπο του Επίκουρου» του Ίρβιν Γιάλομ..όπου αναλύει τον φόβο του θανάτου κ μεθόδους θεραπείας που ο ίδιος έχει προτεινει στους ασθενείς του..

----------


## εμμανουηλ

Εδώ και 10 μέρες μόνο αυτό σκέφτομαι... Και αν υπάρχει μετά κάτι ή όχι

----------


## Sonia

Δεν έχεις γεμάτη ζωή για αυτό κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι τον θάνατο. Όποιος "ζει" δεν έχει χρόνο να το μιρμιρίζει τόσο πολύ για το επέκεινα.
Εντάξει, το λέω κάπως σχηματικά, αλλά αυτό πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει. Σε χαλάει η καθημερινότητά σου και το μυαλό σου σου δημιουργεί αντιπερισπασμούς από το πραγματικό πρόβλημα.
(Δεν είσαι ο μόνος) .
Κάτσε και σκέψου τι απωθημένα έχεις, τι στόχους ή επιθυμίες θα ήθελες να έχεις πετύχει ως τώρα ή να πετύχεις σύντομα από κάτι μικρό έως κάτι μεγάλο και σκέψου ψύχραιμα αν όλα αυτά είναι πράγματι τόσο ακατόρθωτα. Δες πως μπορείς βήμα βήμα να κάνεις αλλαγές, πως θα αλλάξεις την καθημερινότητά σου προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## εμμανουηλ

Δε μππρει να τελιωνουν όλασε τούτη τη ζωή... Είμαστε το μόνο θηλαστικο με νου και τόση δημιουργία

----------


## Μπρουτάλ

Και γιατί ο νους και η δημιουργία δεν μπορεί να τελειώνουν;

----------


## Maria36

> Δε μππρει να τελιωνουν όλασε τούτη τη ζωή... Είμαστε το μόνο θηλαστικο με νου και τόση δημιουργία


Δυστυχώς κανεις δεν μπορεί να δώσει μια σίγουρη απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου..
η μια εξήγηση που δίνω έχει καθαρά θρησκευτικό υπόβαθρο κ η άλλη επιστημονική..αυτή δηλαδή που δίνατε να εξηγήσει κ τεκμηριώσει η επιστήμη..
Υπάρχει κ ένα ντοκιμαντέρ στο Netflix όπου κάποιοι άνθρωποι περιγράφουν την μεταθανάτια εμπειρία που είχαν όταν η καρδιά τους είχε σταματήσει για κάποια λεπτά να λειτουργεί..Η κάθε ιστορία ήταν διαφορετική..Νομίζω θα το βρεις αρκετά ενδιαφέρον..

----------


## εμμανουηλ

ti ennoeis?

----------


## Maria36

> ti ennoeis?


Τα άτομα αυτά λόγω κάποιου ατυχήματος που είχαν παρέμειναν για κάποια λεπτά χωρίς καρδιακή λειτουργία..Σε μια άλλη περίπτωση μια γυναίκα έπρεπε να υποβληθεί σε κάποια επέμβαση όπου οι γιατροί μέσω μηχανημάτων σταμάτησαν κάθε εγκεφαλική λειτουργία..Η ίδια παραδέχτηκε ότι βγήκε από το σώμα της κ παρακολουθούσε όλη τη διαδικασία..μπορούσε με ακρίβεια να περιγράψει τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κ τι έλεγαν οι γιατροί..Μπορούσε να δει τον σύζυγο της να κατεβαίνει από το αεροπλάνο κ τους δικούς τις ανθρώπους να περιμένουν έξω από την αίθουσα..κάποιοι είπαν ότι μεταφέρθηκαν σε ένα άγνωστο φωτεινό μέρος κ ένιωσαν σαν να επιστρέφουν σπίτι τους..άλλος μεταφέρθηκε κάπου άλλου όπου συνάντησε τον νεκρό πατέρα του..Κάθε εμπειρία ήταν διαφορετική..Εμπειριες που οι γιατροί δεν είναι σε θέση να δώσουν επιστημονική εξήγηση..Τα άτομα αυτά πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει μια άλλη ζωή μετά το θάνατο..ότι δεν σταματάμε να υπάρχουμε..

----------


## Maria36

Αλλά μια συμβουλή που έχω να σου δώσω..Όσο κ να φοβάσαι τον θάνατο κάποια στιγμή θα συμβεί..Εσυ έχεις χρέος προς τον εαυτό σου να ζήσεις όσο πιο όμορφα μπορείς επάνω σε τούτη τη γη..Γιατί όλοι κάποτε πεθαίνουν αλλά δε ζουν όλοι..κάποιοι απλά επιβιώνουν..
Δεν είναι κακό να έχεις υπαρξιακές αναζητήσεις..κανεις δεν τα ξέρει όλα..Αλλά σκέψου πόσο άδικο είναι να μας βασανίζουν συνέχεια τέτοιες σκέψεις κ να μη μας αφήνουν να ζήσουμε..να χαρούμε ότι μας προσφέρει αυτός ο κόσμος..

----------


## εμμανουηλ

Εσύ τι πίστευεις προσωπικά;

----------


## Maria36

> Εσύ τι πίστευεις προσωπικά;


Αν στηριχθω μόνο στις θρησκευτικές μου πεποιθήσεις τότε ναι πιστεύω ότι η ψυχή μας δε πεθαίνει απλά εγκαταλείπει το σώμα..για το που μεταφέρεται αυτή η ψυχή δεν έχω άποψη..
Έχουν όμως τα άτομα που αφηγούνται την ιστορία τους στο ντοκιμαντέρ..
Αν ήμουν άθεη θα ελεγα ότι απλώς σταματάμε να υπάρχουμε..όπως όταν κοιμάσαι κ δε βλέπεις όνειρα..
Οι επιστήμονες λένε ότι ο εγκέφαλος συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί για πολύ λίγα λεπτά μετά το θάνατο..όπου έχουμε αίσθηση του τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας κ καταλαβαίνουμε ότι πεθάναμε..εκείνα τα λεπτά βλέπουμε εικόνες από όσα ζήσαμε..
Κ στις δυο περιπτώσεις σημασία έχει να ζήσεις!!

----------


## giorgos panou

ΣΟΝΙΑ! Λυπαμαι ,αλλα νομιζω οτι ηταν καπως υπερβολικη η απαντηση σου οταν εγραψες οτι δεν ειναι γεματη η ζωη του .Κανεις δεν μπορει να το πει για κανεναν αυτο για τον απλο λογο οτι οσοι ανθρωποι υπαρχουν στην γη τοσοι ειναι και οι χαρακτηρες αρα και "τα θελω" ,"τα γουστα" που μπορει να υπαρξουν ,ποσο μαλον οταν καποιος εχει τετοια ερωτηματα ειναι συγουρο οτι δεν ειναι στις πιο χαρουμενες μερες της ζωης του αρα καλα θα ειναι να αποφευγουμε τετοια.
Οσο για το πως αναλυουμε το θανατο, τα πραγματα πανε αναλογα την ματια που το βλεπει κανεις, οταν δλδ μιλαμε για την "ψυχη και το πνευμα " μας τοτες κανουμε κουβεντα θεολογικη, αρα με τετοιους ορους θα κουβεντιασουμε, με την υποσταση της υπερδυναμης του Παντοκρατορ, η οποια θελει ο καθης . Εαν παλυς μιλαμε για βιολογικη ματια ,αναλογα παλυ θα πρεπει να το δουμε, με επιστημη δλδ, οπου εκει τα πραματα ειναι ξεκαθαρα αφου μονο με αποδηξεις κανουν κουβεντα και δεν υπαρχει ουτε καν ενδηξη ,για κατι αλλο εκτος απο τον οριστικο θανατο,δλδ οτι σαν σταματαει η καρδια να χτυπαει παυει και το οξυγωνο στον εγκεφαλο και μετα απο 6 λεπτα δεν υπαρχει καμια λειτουργια αρα ο απολυτος θανατος. 
Οσο για τις μεταθανατιες εμπειριες ,εδω τα πραματα ειναι πολυ σχετικα, διοτις παλυ δεν ειναι το ιδιο σε ολους, προσωπικα πριν αρκετα χρονια σαν εκανα χρηση ηρωινης ενδοφλεβια, ενα βραδυ μετα απο υπερβολικη χρηση μαζι με βενζοδιαζεπινες με μια παρεα σε ενα σπιτι στο κεντρο Αθηνας, ξαφνου θυμαμαι να χανω το φως μου, συμφωνα παντα με τους γιατρους περασαν γυρος τις 3'30 ωρες οπου λιγο πριν χασω τις αισθησεις μου ειχα ασχοληθει με το κινητο μου και ειχα κοιταξει την ωρα, οταν ξανα κοιταξα την ωρα ,στο νοσοκομειο πλεον ειχαν περασει 3,30 ωρες περιπου ,για εμενα ειχαν περασει περιπου 4-5 λεπτα ειλικρινα τοσο ενιωσα οχι παραπανω! και πολυ σας γραφω. Δεν ειμουν ολες τις ωρες σε κομα συμφωνα με τους γιατρους ειμουν στην αρχη λυποθυμος μεχρι που με μετεφεραν εκτος σπιτιου οπου και λογικα εκει, σαν ειμουν μονος επειδη δεν μπορουσα να σταθω καλα εγυρα στο πλαι απο το παγκακι και εκει μαλον λογο της στασης που πειρε το σωμα μου δεν μπορουσα να παρω ανασες και εκει μαλον ειναι οπου σταματησα να αναπνεω και επεσα στο κομμα . Προσωπικα δεν εζησα τυποτα απο οσα λενε και εχω δει και εγω σε πολλα ντοκυματερ, αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι υπηρχε ενα δυνατο φως στο κεντρο του οριζωντα μου σαν οπτασια αλλα νομιζω οτι θα ηταν του νοσοκομειου τα φωτα στον δυαδρομο σαν σε τσουλανε με το φορειο και ισως αυτο ειναι που λενε πολυ αλλοι!, κατι αλλο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι παρα το οτι θα επρεπε να κρυωνω εγω ενιωσα για καποια στιγμη μια ζεστη, σαν να με ειχε παρει καποιος ,μαλον καποια γυναικεια αγγαλια! δεν ξερω μπορει οσο ειμουν στο παγκακι να με αγγαλιασε μια απο της κοπελες της παρεας ,ενδεχετε! Αυτο παντος που εψαξα και ουτς ο γιατρος μπορει να μου εξηγησει ειναι το πως γινετε απο την στιγμη οπου ο εγκεφαλος μου ειχε για καποια χρονικη στιγμη σταματησει! και ξανα ηρθε! πως γινετε να εχει κρατησει τις αναμνησεις ολες!! πως?? βεβαια ηθελα καμια 15αρια μερες για να θυμηθω τ παντα,αλλα τα θυμαμαι ολα, τα σχολικα μου χρονια ολα! αυτο πως γινεται αφου ειμουν νεκρος?? και τελος, αυτο με τα 21 γραμμαρια ειναι πολυ παραξενο! πως γινεται κι εξαφανιζωτε 21 γραμμαρια οταν πεφτεις σε κομμα η οταν πεθαινεις?? πως ? και που πανε?

----------


## giorgos panou

ΣΟΝΙΑ! Λυπαμαι ,αλλα νομιζω οτι ηταν καπως υπερβολικη η απαντηση σου οταν εγραψες οτι δεν ειναι γεματη η ζωη του .Κανεις δεν μπορει να το πει για κανεναν αυτο για τον απλο λογο οτι οσοι ανθρωποι υπαρχουν στην γη τοσοι ειναι και οι χαρακτηρες αρα και "τα θελω" ,"τα γουστα" που μπορει να υπαρξουν ,ποσο μαλον οταν καποιος εχει τετοια ερωτηματα ειναι συγουρο οτι δεν ειναι στις πιο χαρουμενες μερες της ζωης του αρα καλα θα ειναι να αποφευγουμε τετοια.
Οσο για το πως αναλυουμε το θανατο, τα πραγματα πανε αναλογα την ματια που το βλεπει κανεις, οταν δλδ μιλαμε για την "ψυχη και το πνευμα " μας τοτες κανουμε κουβεντα θεολογικη, αρα με τετοιους ορους θα κουβεντιασουμε, με την υποσταση της υπερδυναμης του Παντοκρατορ, η οποια θελει ο καθης . Εαν παλυς μιλαμε για βιολογικη ματια ,αναλογα παλυ θα πρεπει να το δουμε, με επιστημη δλδ, οπου εκει τα πραματα ειναι ξεκαθαρα αφου μονο με αποδηξεις κανουν κουβεντα και δεν υπαρχει ουτε καν ενδηξη ,για κατι αλλο εκτος απο τον οριστικο θανατο,δλδ οτι σαν σταματαει η καρδια να χτυπαει παυει και το οξυγωνο στον εγκεφαλο και μετα απο 6 λεπτα δεν υπαρχει καμια λειτουργια αρα ο απολυτος θανατος. 
Οσο για τις μεταθανατιες εμπειριες ,εδω τα πραματα ειναι πολυ σχετικα, διοτις παλυ δεν ειναι το ιδιο σε ολους, προσωπικα πριν αρκετα χρονια σαν εκανα χρηση ηρωινης ενδοφλεβια, ενα βραδυ μετα απο υπερβολικη χρηση μαζι με βενζοδιαζεπινες με μια παρεα σε ενα σπιτι στο κεντρο Αθηνας, ξαφνου θυμαμαι να χανω το φως μου, συμφωνα παντα με τους γιατρους περασαν γυρος τις 3'30 ωρες οπου λιγο πριν χασω τις αισθησεις μου ειχα ασχοληθει με το κινητο μου και ειχα κοιταξει την ωρα, οταν ξανα κοιταξα την ωρα ,στο νοσοκομειο πλεον ειχαν περασει 3,30 ωρες περιπου ,για εμενα ειχαν περασει περιπου 4-5 λεπτα ειλικρινα τοσο ενιωσα οχι παραπανω! και πολυ σας γραφω. Δεν ειμουν ολες τις ωρες σε κομα συμφωνα με τους γιατρους ειμουν στην αρχη λυποθυμος μεχρι που με μετεφεραν εκτος σπιτιου οπου και λογικα εκει, σαν ειμουν μονος επειδη δεν μπορουσα να σταθω καλα εγυρα στο πλαι απο το παγκακι και εκει μαλον λογο της στασης που πειρε το σωμα μου δεν μπορουσα να παρω ανασες και εκει μαλον ειναι οπου σταματησα να αναπνεω και επεσα στο κομμα . Προσωπικα δεν εζησα τυποτα απο οσα λενε και εχω δει και εγω σε πολλα ντοκυματερ, αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι υπηρχε ενα δυνατο φως στο κεντρο του οριζωντα μου σαν οπτασια αλλα νομιζω οτι θα ηταν του νοσοκομειου τα φωτα στον δυαδρομο σαν σε τσουλανε με το φορειο και ισως αυτο ειναι που λενε πολυ αλλοι!, κατι αλλο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι παρα το οτι θα επρεπε να κρυωνω εγω ενιωσα για καποια στιγμη μια ζεστη, σαν να με ειχε παρει καποιος ,μαλον καποια γυναικεια αγγαλια! δεν ξερω μπορει οσο ειμουν στο παγκακι να με αγγαλιασε μια απο της κοπελες της παρεας ,ενδεχετε! Αυτο παντος που εψαξα και ουτς ο γιατρος μπορει να μου εξηγησει ειναι το πως γινετε απο την στιγμη οπου ο εγκεφαλος μου ειχε για καποια χρονικη στιγμη σταματησει! και ξανα ηρθε! πως γινετε να εχει κρατησει τις αναμνησεις ολες!! πως?? βεβαια ηθελα καμια 15αρια μερες για να θυμηθω τ παντα,αλλα τα θυμαμαι ολα, τα σχολικα μου χρονια ολα! αυτο πως γινεται αφου ειμουν νεκρος?? και τελος, αυτο με τα 21 γραμμαρια ειναι πολυ παραξενο! πως γινεται κι εξαφανιζωτε 21 γραμμαρια οταν πεφτεις σε κομμα η οταν πεθαινεις?? πως ? και που πανε?

----------


## giorgos panou

και κατις αλλο αναφορικα με το θανατο, για να θυμηθουμε και τα νεαρα αγωνιστικα χρονια μας !Ο θανατος ειναι ισως η πιο σωσιαλιστικη εκφραση της φυσης! διοτις οσο πλουσιος και αν εισαι! οσο εξουσιαστης και αν εισαι! με τους ιδιους φοβους θα φυγεις, τους ιδιους πονους!, αν εισαι γερος παλυς ακρατια θα εχεις κι θα ξεχνας! οσα λεφτα κι να εχεις ο θανατος δεν σου δειχνει καμια ταξικη συμπαθια! ο χαρος ειναι ο πιο κουμουνιστης της φυσης!!

----------


## hlias1988

Εγω εχω ενα θεμα το τελευταιο διαστημα με της αρρωστοφοβιες...
η λυση ειναι μια.
Αποδεχεσαι την ιδεα του θανατου και τελιωνει το θεμα. και ηρεμεις....

----------


## giorgos panou

ειναι δεδομενο οτι υπαρχει ο θανατος! ομως δεν θα ζουμε για να πεθανουμε! αλλα ζουμε μεχρι να πεθανουμε! Το ζητημα ειναι τι κανει ο καθης μας με τον χρονο που του εχε δωσει ο Θεος. Ειναι σαν ενα ομορφο και πολυπρακτο δωρο οπου μας εχει κανει καποιος,με την συμφωνια οτι ο ιδιος καποια μερα θα ξανα ερθει να μας το παρει πισω,μεχρι ομως να το ξανα παρει πισω το κανουμε οτι θελουμε!! ενα αντικειμενο οπου εχει τρομερες και πολλες εικανοτητες, εαν εμεις τις γνωρισουμε ολες, η αν το καταστρεψουμε, η αν το χαραμισουμε με ανουσιες πρακτικες, η κομα εαν προσπαθουμε να εκμεταλευτουμε του δυπλανου μας το δωρο, ολες αυτες τις επυλογες ειμαστε ελευθεροι εμεις να τις αποφασησουμε . Απο εκει και περα, οταν ερθει η μερα οπου αυτο το λαμπερο δωρο σβησει, η ερθει να μας το ξανα παρει πισω,-εδω ειναι οπως το βλεπει ο καθε ενας μας, θεμ θρησκειας δλδ - αν λοιπον σαν ερθει η μερα οπου αυτος που μας εκανε το δωρο γυρησει να το παρει, μας ρωτησει πως τα πηγατε με το δωρο σας? σας αρεσε? πως το αξιοπιησατε? εκεινη την μερα ο καθε ενας θα εχει την δικη του απαντηση, λεγετεα λοιπον οτι εαν ειμασταν προσεκτικοι και σεβαστηκαμε το δωρο του ενδεχετε μετα να μας το "χαρησει"!! εαν ομως υπηρξαμε αγενης, η φερθηκαμε λαθος με το δωρο του και τον νευριασουμε λεγετε οτι θα μας δωσει κατι αλλο! κατις το οποιο ειναι μια παραλυλη με αυτην που ζουμε εμεις συχνοτητα αλλα σε αλλο κυμα οπως δλδ με τα ραδιοκυματα, ειναι σαν να υπαρχεις στον ιδιο χρονο αλλα σε αλλο χρονο, εχει να κανει λιγο με την θεωρια του Αινσταιν οπου λεει οτι η μαζα μεταλασεται στο ιδιο χρωνικο πλαισιο. Ειναι ο λεγομενος χωρος των κακων πνευματων. 
Προσωπικα νομιζω οτι ξερω κι μεσα απο το φορουμ ποιες θα πανε εκει μην λεω ονοματα,αλλα ξερουμε ποια λεω, χαχαχαχ

----------


## hlias1988

> ειναι δεδομενο οτι υπαρχει ο θανατος! ομως δεν θα ζουμε για να πεθανουμε! αλλα ζουμε μεχρι να πεθανουμε! Το ζητημα ειναι τι κανει ο καθης μας με τον χρονο που του εχε δωσει ο Θεος. Ειναι σαν ενα ομορφο και πολυπρακτο δωρο οπου μας εχει κανει καποιος,με την συμφωνια οτι ο ιδιος καποια μερα θα ξανα ερθει να μας το παρει πισω,μεχρι ομως να το ξανα παρει πισω το κανουμε οτι θελουμε!! ενα αντικειμενο οπου εχει τρομερες και πολλες εικανοτητες, εαν εμεις τις γνωρισουμε ολες, η αν το καταστρεψουμε, η αν το χαραμισουμε με ανουσιες πρακτικες, η κομα εαν προσπαθουμε να εκμεταλευτουμε του δυπλανου μας το δωρο, ολες αυτες τις επυλογες ειμαστε ελευθεροι εμεις να τις αποφασησουμε . Απο εκει και περα, οταν ερθει η μερα οπου αυτο το λαμπερο δωρο σβησει, η ερθει να μας το ξανα παρει πισω,-εδω ειναι οπως το βλεπει ο καθε ενας μας, θεμ θρησκειας δλδ - αν λοιπον σαν ερθει η μερα οπου αυτος που μας εκανε το δωρο γυρησει να το παρει, μας ρωτησει πως τα πηγατε με το δωρο σας? σας αρεσε? πως το αξιοπιησατε? εκεινη την μερα ο καθε ενας θα εχει την δικη του απαντηση, λεγετεα λοιπον οτι εαν ειμασταν προσεκτικοι και σεβαστηκαμε το δωρο του ενδεχετε μετα να μας το "χαρησει"!! εαν ομως υπηρξαμε αγενης, η φερθηκαμε λαθος με το δωρο του και τον νευριασουμε λεγετε οτι θα μας δωσει κατι αλλο! κατις το οποιο ειναι μια παραλυλη με αυτην που ζουμε εμεις συχνοτητα αλλα σε αλλο κυμα οπως δλδ με τα ραδιοκυματα, ειναι σαν να υπαρχεις στον ιδιο χρονο αλλα σε αλλο χρονο, εχει να κανει λιγο με την θεωρια του Αινσταιν οπου λεει οτι η μαζα μεταλασεται στο ιδιο χρωνικο πλαισιο. Ειναι ο λεγομενος χωρος των κακων πνευματων. 
> Προσωπικα νομιζω οτι ξερω κι μεσα απο το φορουμ ποιες θα πανε εκει μην λεω ονοματα,αλλα ξερουμε ποια λεω, χαχαχαχ


Νασε καλα φιλε μου!! σε εκτιμω βαθυτατα! Φαινεσαι καλο παιδι! μην σε ματιασω!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Ηλια μου για τα καλα σου λογια! , προσπαθω μεσα απο ηλεκτρονικα μηνυματα να κανω τους αλλους να αναιβουν ψυχολογικα! η να μπορεσουν να βγουν απο την απραξια και να "ψαχτουν" διοτις η ζωη δεν ειναι τοσο μεγαλη οσο νομιζουμε και μαλιστα σε μια στιγμη μπορει να φυγει, κι θα ειναι κριμας να μην εχουμε μαθει,να μην εχουμε δει κατι ακομα. Ο τροπος που το καμω μερικες φορες παρεξηγιετε διοτις προσπαθω μεσα απο το πησμα ,τον εκνευρισμο να κανω τον αλλο να δρασει, και πετυχαινει πολλες φορες απλα επειδη προσβαλετε το ΕΓΩ μερικων νομιζουν οτι ειναι ο σκοπος μου αυτος. Απο την αλλη υπαρχουν και αρκετα παιδια εδω μεσα που το καταλαβαινουν , που δεν εχουν εγωισμο - δυστυχως που δεν εχουν εστω λιγο, διοτις στην "ζουγκλα" οπου ζουμε ειναι αναγκαιο κακο, αν δεις γυρο σου ειναι αυτοι που το εχουν στον επαρκο βαθμο ,αυτοι που ειναι μια χαρα και οικονομικα και κοινωνικα- ετσι λοιπον κι εμενα αυτο με κανει χαρουμενο μπορει να μην καμω κατις σοβαρο αλλα ακομα κι το λιγο αυτο με κανει χαρουμενο.

----------


## andreas86

> Επειδή έχω κ εγώ την ίδια φοβία,η ψυχολόγος μου πρότεινε να διαβάσω το «Στον κήπο του Επίκουρου» του Ίρβιν Γιάλομ..όπου αναλύει τον φόβο του θανάτου κ μεθόδους θεραπείας που ο ίδιος έχει προτεινει στους ασθενείς του..


Το αποχετευτικό σύστημα στο Βυζάντιο διάβασε, του Κωνσταντίνου Κατακουζηνού, επίκουρο καθηγητή της έδρας της βυζαντινολογίας. Ίδιος το κεφάλαιο για τους ψυφιδω τους μπιντεδες είναι το κορυφαίο!!

----------


## Maria9999

Η ζωή μου προσωπικά είναι γεμάτη σπουδάζω έχω φίλους , σχέση , καλές σχέσεις με την οικογένειά μου και γενικά είμαι ευτυχισμένη αλλά εδώ και 2 -3 έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα , οπότε σε καταλαβαίνω γτ το ζω χρόνια . Η ψυχολόγος μου είπε να προσπαθώ να κάνω πράγματα που θα με κάνουν να ξεχνιέμαι , εγώ βλέπω βίντεο με ζωάκια . Οπότε κάνε κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει να ξεχαστεί , γέμισε την μέρα σου και το βράδυ κανε κάτι που σε ευχαριστεί .

----------

